# 7900 chain quick links are junk



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

After a couple thousand miles my 7900 chain quick link starting hanging up on the cog teeth. Chain stretch was at 50%. Nothing I can do but thrown the quick link away and cut half a link out so I could pin it. Problem solved. 
Now my chain is too short to run my 27t rear. 

So, if you get a 7900 quick link, put it in the garbage and pin the bad boy.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Shimano has a kit to eliminate the quick link which consists of a short piece of chain and two pins.
If you call them I'm sure they will send one out to you right away

Edited to add:
If you have 2 thousand miles on the chain it's probably time to replace it anyway


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nooooo!!!!!
I haven't had issues with my quick link on the 7900 chain yet... one of the reasons i went with the 7900 over the 7800 was for the damn quick link. Looks like i need to be ready for that one.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I can't speak for the Shimano quick link but I installed my 6700 chain using a KMC quick link and after 750 miles, no issues at all.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Not time yet to replace the chain. I measured the chain with a cc-2 tool below. I am at 50%. 
https://www.treefortbikes.com/images/raw/cc-2.jpg

Good to know Shimano with give you a link and pins--but I can make that from the cut section of my chain when I installed it. The problem is that you are adding a new link to a chain that has 2-3 thousand miles on all the other links. That's ghetto. 

So, today I rode a 15% climb with my 12-25 cassette and 53/39 crank and.....I climbed it fine as I am getting strong at 300 miles/week for the last 4 months.
I can wait till the next chain replacement to run my 12-27. I don't need that stinking gear anyway.


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

I called up Shimano to get one of those kits to eliminate the quick link and they told me that you have to as your bike shop to order them directly from Shimano. They also mentioned that you have to pay for these kits.:cryin: 
I spend all this mony for the DuraAce 7900 group and now they charge me for a chain link kit for a chain which they designed so poorly?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

livestrong7 said:


> I called up Shimano to get one of those kits to eliminate the quick link and they told me that you have to as your bike shop to order them directly from Shimano. They also mentioned that you have to pay for these kits.:cryin:
> I spend all this mony for the DuraAce 7900 group and now they charge me for a chain link kit for a chain which they designed so poorly?



That's strange...
My LBS took care of it without a question.
Shimano did admit that the link's wear is substandard.....
I'm not buying 7900 chain anymore, instead I loaded up on 7800 chains.

http://roguemechanic.typepad.com/roguemechanic/2009/07/shimano-dura-ace-7900-quicklink-issue.html


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Just replace with the KMC 10 speed link,, that is all I have ever used on my bikes and several customers and never an issue. I recieved a 6.9 from Trek and they even use the KMC on the 7900:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

I have the complete Dura Ace 7900 group on my bike and have poor shifting quality, probably because of the 7900 chain quick link stretching issue.

Does anyone know if I can just ditch this chain entirely and use a Dura Ace 7801 10 speed chain instead? Is the 7801 chain compatible with the 7900 group?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

livestrong7 said:


> I have the complete Dura Ace 7900 group on my bike and have poor shifting quality, probably because of the 7900 chain quick link stretching issue.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can just ditch this chain entirely and use a Dura Ace 7801 10 speed chain instead? Is the 7801 chain compatible with the 7900 group?


Any Shimano spec'd 10-speed chain will work with the 6700/7900 groups. Alternatively, replacing the Shimano quick link with a different brand quick link (I use the KMC quick link) will eliminate your shifting problem.


----------

